# Fender Super Twin



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on these aside from "heavy" and "loud"? I haven't emailed the seller with any questions as yet. There was also a "super twin project" up and I'm wondering if it's the same amp.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't even know they made such an animal


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

The only thing I know about those amps is from:
Fender "EVIL TWIN" Dual Showman


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I didn't even know they made such an animal


I thought it just went to evil twin and the UL models, but much like the Mesa Coliseum we got this as well!

180W clean goes well with the benched 130W my 2203 puts out. The price is right, thought it may require a retube (expensive) and re-capping (less expensive).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bigboki said:


> The only thing I know about those amps is from:
> Fender "EVIL TWIN" Dual Showman


That is very different from the Super Twin.

@Budda , some of the Super Twin's use a 6C10 tube which is very hard to find and expensive. It's something you may want to check up on before you buy.
Other than that, see what you think of the sound. Lot's of guys don't like it, many others do. Depends on your application.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jb welder said:


> That is very different from the Super Twin.
> 
> @Budda , some of the Super Twin's use a 6C10 tube which is very hard to find and expensive. It's something you may want to check up on before you buy.
> Other than that, see what you thinnk of the sound. Lot's of guys don't like it, many others do. Depends on your application.


I did some googling and as far as I can tell, the 6C10 (discontinued) is for the reverb model. The one I found is the regular one and from what I saw of the tube chart, doesnt require it. 

Waiting to hear back from the seller.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Neat amps. Boost/cut EQ controls, six 6L6 in the output. Ted Nugent used a wall of them


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I bought one new in 1980 because it was the biggest loudest amp in the store, and because Ted Nugent used them. It was a turd. I would stay away. Cleans were good but the distortion channel was awful. Way too heavy and loud and not anywhere near as good as a plain old twin, if heavy and loud is what you are after.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

They're about the same weight as a JBL loaded Twin Reverb.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

saw Gordie Johnson using one at Grossman's tavern and it sounded great

I was surprised, as everywhere I've referenced, ppl thought they were crap

I would try it out first


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I bought one new in 1980 because it was the biggest loudest amp in the store, and because Ted Nugent used them. It was a turd. I would stay away. Cleans were good but the distortion channel was awful. Way too heavy and loud and not anywhere near as good as a plain old twin, if heavy and loud is what you are after.


No one buys a twin for distortion . Headroom is the name of the game. I'll definitely be trying it out first, as I have a suspicion the caps need to be done.

@StevieMac @keithb7 or anyone else - can we confirm that the non-reverb version does *not* have the 6C10?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> No one buys a twin for distortion . Headroom is the name of the game. I'll definitely be trying it out first, as I have a suspicion the caps need to be done.
> 
> @StevieMac @keithb7 or anyone else - can we confirm that the non-reverb version does *not* have the 6C10?


I should mention, mine used to intermittently cut out on me and no tech could ever figure it out because it would always work fine when I took it in. Once I was playing and there was a large blue flash and smell of burning electronics. No idea what happened, but I had it retubed and sold it for $400 in the 90's. The guts are a real bowl of spaghetti too.










Pretty sure the 6C10 is only for the reverb.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Techs must love this thing :/ damn!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

But, but, but ......... that's so much easier to work on than a pcb amp, right?


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I had one. It was very heavy, very loud and very clean.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steve_F said:


> I had one. It was very heavy, very loud and very clean.


Precisely what Im looking for. Hoping the seller gets back to me about trying it out.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Budda said:


> can we confirm that the non-reverb version does *not* have the 6C10?


Correct. The non-reverb version is very similar to the Studio Bass, at least as far as the chassis.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> Precisely what Im looking for. Hoping the seller gets back to me about trying it out.


You might end up really liking it. A speaker swap did wonders for mine.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

My guitarist has been using one with some hefty EVs for years. Absolute magic if you want big bold cleans. Loves pedals too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steve_F said:


> You might end up really liking it. A speaker swap did wonders for mine.


This one has the square magnet speakers - I think it came with two different types depending on if it had reverb or not?

I went to the celestion site (because my 412 is also 105lbs hahaha) and I noticed they have a coming-soon Neo 250W 12". It would cut 20lbs from my Orange cab and at least 10 from this one, likely more.

I also checked the tube store and 6 JJ's isn't nearly as expensive as I thought it would be.

Edit: I wonder if the tube store is having a sale? I'm on their mailing list and searched, nothing comes up. The JJ's are nearly half price of L&M. Also there's a blackface reissue for the right price in case this doesn't pan out.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just put into head cab ..and use what ever speakers you want ..And it would be lighter to carry ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> Just put into head cab ..and use what ever speakers you want ..And it would be lighter to carry ...


The combo fits between my 412 and head. An extra cab on the floor is a no go at the moment.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I would avoid it. Find a silverface twin. I had a super twin and when it had problems, the tech said it was a nightmare to work on. The OT finally died on mine and its pretty much impossible to replace.
Not to mention replacing 6 6L6's. 
I can't imagine a situation where a regular twin reverb is not loud enough. 
If you do want more volume, get an Ampeg VT-22.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

capnjim said:


> ...
> I can't imagine a situation where a regular twin reverb is not loud enough.
> If you do want more volume, get an Ampeg VT-22.


Really loving this thread for my band. My singer had a Twin Reverb reissue and it wasn't loud enough, well it didn't do big bold cleans loud enough, so he upgraded to the Ampeg VT-22. Once he did that the lead guitarist starting using the Twin Reverb and found he sounded wimpy next to the Ampeg, so he got the Super Twin (both amps stocked with 70s EVs). Now everything sounds just right.

Granted we play in a very volume friendly scene and aren't using these amps for distortion, just that strength and clarity while still being open sounding that they bring that few amps ever made can accomplish.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

capnjim said:


> I would avoid it. Find a silverface twin. I had a super twin and when it had problems, the tech said it was a nightmare to work on. The OT finally died on mine and its pretty much impossible to replace.
> Not to mention replacing 6 6L6's.
> I can't imagine a situation where a regular twin reverb is not loud enough.
> If you do want more volume, get an Ampeg VT-22.


I actually did come to the conclusion to pass on it while at practice. We may be releasing our next album ourselves, and I don't want to be stuck with a crazy repair bill. The 6L6's isn't as big a concern - tube store 40% off sale every winter!

My bandmate runs his silverface (RI?) on 5 and a bit. They're only 85W and our JCM800's clear 130W haha.

I'm continuing my hunt with a couple of leads. I've messaged a guy about a blackface reissue and I know about a 90's evil twin that was recently serviced.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Just one other thing, I did jam once with a guy with a RI and he had it almost cranked. My advice would be to find a silverface from the 70's with the JBL speakers. I had one and I really can't imagine anything louder and cleaner.
You might want to even try a Super Reverb, those 4x10's can move some air!
Cheers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Theres the speakers and then theres the ultralinear 135W as well. 

With any luck I can try the evil twin on thursday at practice. 

I wont rule out the 70's SF but it will need proof of maintenance. $900 on an amp then $200 in tubes and $200 in tech work is a no go haha.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Update: I'm scheduled to look at the BF reissue, skipping the evil twin for now. That said, the seller says it has fender special designed speakers - am I correct in assuming these are not stock, and that he may have been ripped off when he bought it off the original owner?

@StevieMac @keithb7 I'm hoping you guys could shed some light on this. I've also asked the amp techs I know.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Humbug. Get one of these instead:








https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ampeg-vt-22-1973-75-in-your-face.222522/
Actually, get that one. It's mine.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Hammertone I did revisit the ad .

another update: the BF I'm interested in has non-original speakers. The plot thickens.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I've sat in a relatively small recording studio while a Byrdland was being played through a rather loud Twin.

I can't fathom ever needing that much volume.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cdntac said:


> I've sat in a relatively small recording studio while a Byrdland was being played through a rather loud Twin.
> 
> I can't fathom ever needing that much volume.


I don't know that we need it, but it's a ton of fun. I was not used to it when we started practicing, but then we were also in a room with metal walls.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

@Hammertone knows his stuff, don't be worried about buying anything from him.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

@Budda I don't have much to add here. I have never seen the insides of a Super Twin Reverb or non-Reverb. I have worked on multiple 69 to 76 or so Twin Reverbs but no Super Twin.
The Super Twin looks like a h e l l of an amp.

http://www.thevintagesound.com/ffg/schem/super_twin_reverb_schem.jpg

I have seen several SF Twin Reverb amps in the $500 range. Could be had for less if you know what you are looking at and what repair service costs amount to. But yes, I agree a full array of tubes can get pricey fast.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

A Marshall Club and Country would be super cool


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@keithb7 guy is asking $1000, loaded with EV force speakers and kept up. However it has never had the power tubes replaced "they still run strong". The only other vintage SF is $1650 (ha!) So buddy thinks his is a great deal, not average to high.

65 RI guy can do $725 as it needs a new 12AX7 and the speakers are out of an evil twin. Im almost wondering if its actually just a clean evil twin now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Save some money and buy this, https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-ygl-3-mark-3-vintage-guitar-head-70s.225360/

OR.....

Keep your eyes peeled for a Fender Super Six!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> A Marshall Club and Country would be super cool


Good luck, I had my eyes peeled for one of those forever and the ONLY one I saw was way more than I was willing to pay, and more than it was worth, IMO.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Save some money and buy this, https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-ygl-3-mark-3-vintage-guitar-head-70s.225360/
> 
> OR.....
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for a Fender Super Six!!!


I dont need a second head 

Theres a super six rehoused at pauls boutique or somewhere for $1k. Go get it


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> I dont need a second head
> 
> Theres a super six rehoused at pauls boutique or somewhere for $1k. Go get it


Rehoused?? pffffffffffffffffft. 6 drivers or nothing!

As for the head, you could use the Radial Headbone to switch between heads going into the same cab and same yourself having to haul a combo around, too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Rehoused?? pffffffffffffffffft. 6 drivers or nothing!
> 
> As for the head, you could use the Radial Headbone to switch between heads going into the same cab and same yourself having to haul a combo around, too.


That defeats the point of getting the combo to stack on the 412 though


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> That defeats the point of getting the combo to stack on the 412 though


Lol, you young guys and your strong backs!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Lol, you young guys and your strong backs!


The smart mans 612.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> The smart mans 612.


Two heads, a 412, and a 212 or 410? I'm a combo guy at heart, but that stack would make me smile.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Two heads, a 412, and a 212 or 410? I'm a combo guy at heart, but that stack would make me smile.


Head, 212 combo, 412 cab.

Look up .Moneen.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Head, 212 combo, 412 cab.
> 
> Look up .Moneen.


I was offering an alternate awesome


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

My favorite sounds I got using a '66 Twin Reverb and an '83 Marshall 2203 and 4x12 (G12-65 Celestions) with an ABY to use individually or in combination. Awesome, but dragging it around? Ugh, not many times before scaling it back.

If you can it's a fantastic way to go though! In combination the different voicings make for a big sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I was offering an alternate awesome


Aaah.



gtrguy said:


> My favorite sounds I got using a '66 Twin Reverb and an '83 Marshall 2203 and 4x12 (G12-65 Celestions) with an ABY to use individually or in combination. Awesome, but dragging it around? Ugh, not many times before scaling it back.
> 
> If you can it's a fantastic way to go though! In combination the different voicings make for a big sound.


I have the '83 2203 actually, sold the G12-65 412 for the Orange with V30's. "Many hands make for light work" and all that good stuff.

No idea how long term this setup will be but might as well match the other side of the stage!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Today was supposed to be an NGD, but the 401 is closed for an investigation.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Today was supposed to be an NGD, but the 401 is closed for an investigation.


Damn! ...Tomorrow?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Damn! ...Tomorrow?


If no one can pick it up for me it'll be tomorrow or next sat.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They were made in the late 70's. I think Ted Nugent used a bunch of them back then.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My new-to-me 65 reissue awaits in brampton. Going to convert my killswitch block on my fx8 to a pan as a faux a/b until mine is ready.

Cmon thursday!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Doe it look like this?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Doe it look like this?


Yup, complete without casters.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you guys mentioned the evil twin back a few posts. i had one a couple yrs ago. so many people told me how crappy they sounded. once i played it, i had no idea what they were talking about. i thought it sounded pretty darn good. it was given to me for free. if i wasn't an apt dweller at the time i would have kept it. i really liked it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Budda said:


> I've messaged a guy about a blackface reissue and I know about a 90's evil twin that was recently serviced.





cheezyridr said:


> you guys mentioned the evil twin back a few posts. i had one a couple yrs ago. so many people told me how crappy they sounded. once i played it, i had no idea what they were talking about.


I wish everyone would stop using that 'evil-twin' nickname as it's confusing me. 
Lot's of people use it when referring to the red knob "The Twin", but that is technically incorrect, although it seems to have become common usage, adding to the confusion.
The 94 "Twin-Amp" was the one marketed as the 'evil twin', in advertising, and by the sales reps bringing around the new models. Up til then, the nickname had never been used for any twin version. This version does not have tremolo, and does not have the word 'reverb' in the name.
To make things worse, late versions of the red knob "The Twin" got black pointer knobs instead of the red ones. 

Anyway, I'm not calling anyone right or wrong as usages and slang can change with time, but I think it's less confusing for everybody if we use the real name on the amp and the approximate year of build.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Isnt evil twin blackface w/o vibrato channel and instead that is the gain channel? Wikipedia has some info.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Isnt evil twin blackface w/o vibrato channel and instead that is the gain channel? Wikipedia has some info.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I wish everyone would stop using that 'evil-twin' nickname as it's confusing me.
> Lot's of people use it when referring to the red knob "The Twin", but that is technically incorrect, although it seems to have become common usage, adding to the confusion.
> The 94 "Twin-Amp" was the one marketed as the 'evil twin', in advertising, and by the sales reps bringing around the new models. Up til then, the nickname had never been used for any twin version. This version does not have tremolo, and does not have the word 'reverb' in the name.
> To make things worse, late versions of the red knob "The Twin" got black pointer knobs instead of the red ones.
> ...


well, i just learned something! thanks. yes, mine was a red-knob twin. i liked it, but it was waaaayyy too loud for my apt


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I had someone bring me their red knob 80’s twin for repairs. Evil or not, clean channel sounded quite good. Distorted option did indeed sound evil. Not great at all.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> I had someone bring me their red knob 80’s twin for repairs. Evil or not, clean channel sounded quite good. Distorted option did indeed sound evil. Not great at all.


Same as the Super 60 (great sleeper amp). Real good clean channel. Lot's of guys used them on clean ch. with pedals for dirt.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

It looks like you've already found the amp you want, but if you rehoused a silverface Bassman 70 or Bassman 100 you could get a ton of power with the ultralinear design as well.



Budda said:


> Yup, complete without casters.


Did you *want* some removable casters? 
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/casters-now-with-patriotic-marketing.181313/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a SF UL for $1k but I had already finalized with '65 guy before it was confirmed a UL. SF's first reply to that question was that 6L6's could only produce 100W.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I am a 110% tube guy...use em', design and build em'....love em'.
Having said that, if you want sweet cleans, no muss, no fuss for not alot of $$, try a Peavey Special 130 or Nashville 400. Made in the USA....Bullet proof amps and tons of headroom. Don't knock em' till you try one, you'll be pleasantly surprised. Cheers.. d


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

6 speakers of lolitude.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> 6 speakers of lolitude.


How was it? Did you manage to try it tonight?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bigboki said:


> How was it? Did you manage to try it tonight?


Had a blast.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Had a blast.


Great to hear! No windows broken? No walls shattered?


BTW what are you using for ear protection?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@bigboki -25dB molded plugs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Double


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> @bigboki -25dB molded plugs.


Got it. You mentioned that couple of times before and I even think I asked you earlier. Just speaks how "good" my memory is


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow -25 bd. Are you in a band situation? Do you sing? I struggle with that much attenuation trying to sing and hear myself.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keithb7 said:


> Wow -25 bd. Are you in a band situation? Do you sing? I struggle with that much attenuation trying to sing and hear myself.


Im in a band, and we are loud. I dont sing into a mic but I do belt out some lines for personal enjoyment haha. 

I could go for -30dB. I leave them in when we take our breaks and I can hear normal communation fine. I actually need to replace a filter.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

loudtubeamps said:


> I am a 110% tube guy...use em', design and build em'....love em'.
> Having said that, if you want sweet cleans, no muss, no fuss for not alot of $$, try a Peavey Special 130 or Nashville 400. Made in the USA....Bullet proof amps and tons of headroom. Don't knock em' till you try one, you'll be pleasantly surprised. Cheers.. d


Just curious how the Special 130 compares to the USA made (1986) Bandit 65? I can get pretty killer cleans from that one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Just curious how the Special 130 compares to the USA made (1986) Bandit 65? I can get pretty killer cleans from that one.


If from roughly the same year, they were the same amp. Sounded the same, the same features, even the same look. The Special just had bigger output transistors (and uprated power supply).

I toured the Peavey facilities in 80 or 81 (music store employees being brainwa......er, edumacated) and they'd previously released the Special 120. They then told us how competitors had released 130 watt amps to 1-up them. Then they showed us their new Special 130 faceplate, ready for production. It isn't hard to rate an output section at 120 watts or 130 watts, if you don't give up the distortion figures. LOL


----------

